# Impalas Santa Maria 1st Annual Downtown Carshow



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Impalas Santa Maria Chapter will be having it’s 1st Annual Downtown Carshow. Sunday September 16[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012 from 10am to 4 pm. Show will be held on South McClealland st. From Cook st. to E Jones st. All Car clubs as well as Solo riders are invited to attended. This is not a Lowrider only show, it will be open to all types from Lowriders,Hot rod, Euro, Truck, Suv’s,Bikes , as well as Motorcycle’s etc.Trophies will be handed out for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] & 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] place as well as a handful of Impalas choice awards. This is a family event, with plenty of activities for the kids and family to enjoy the day. We will have Food booth’s as well as a beer garden For the adult’s, with drinks being dispensed from the Tapit Ale-nator. We will have various vendor booth’s as well as various raffles and drawings. All money raised will go to benefit (P.L.A.Y. Inc.) People for Leisure and Youth, Inc. http://www.santamariaatplay.org/ As well as The Aktions Club of Santa Maria http://www.cnhaktion.org/ More information to follow as well as flier.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

*The Ale-Inator....incase you were wondering...

*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? lemme know .


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a dj? lemme know .


:boink:For Sure brother, trying to iron out all the wrinkles now. Pm me with your info and rates.:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a dj? lemme know .




*only if you leave the Raider jokes at home!*:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> *only if you leave the Raider jokes at home!*:run:



DEAL!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> DEAL!!


:boink::boink:
:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will also be dj-ing for Impressions CC on the 12th of August, and the SOFTIN show on Aug 19th up in Santa Maria. Good looking out Santa Maria.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just Confirmed, the Cholo Dj.He will be Spin the tunes as well as crackin' jokes and Mc'n for the whole event.:rimshot::h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, and kids, get ready. Start practicing them moves for the dance contest. There will be a ca$h prize for adults as well.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, and kids, get ready. Start practicing them moves for the dance contest. There will be a ca$h prize for adults as well.


Thanks for jumping on board Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the invite,we will make sure to put it down on our calander:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

mario805 said:


> Thanks for the invite,we will make sure to put it down on our calander:thumbsup:


Thank you Mario.... We hope you can make it!!! Flier will be out soon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*AHHH DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE'LL BE INVADING SANTA MARIA LATER THIS SUMMER........... IMPALAS!!!*


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

209impala said:


> *AHHH DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE'LL BE INVADING SANTA MARIA LATER THIS SUMMER........... IMPALAS!!!*


You know it Frank!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A class act show by a class act club.....Impalas Baby!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Back ttt


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A class act show by a class act club.....Impalas Baby!!!


:h5:Good lookin' out homie.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

:rimshot:Throwback Sunday's will be in the house spinin the funk as well as flashbacks from back in the day. They will also have a booth and be selling all they're Tbs gear as well as Wicked's mix Cd's. :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

209impala said:


> *AHHH DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE'LL BE INVADING SANTA MARIA LATER THIS SUMMER........... IMPALAS!!!*



*Its going to be a party Frank!! Cant wait for you guys to come on down*:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> View attachment 433715
> :rimshot:Throwback Sunday's will be in the house spinin the funk as well as flashbacks from back in the day. They will also have a booth and be selling all they're Tbs gear as well as Wicked's mix Cd's. :thumbsup:


:run:*Cholo Dj and Throwback Sundays!!!!! 
:run:


There is going to be some good music on September 16*:boink:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> :run:*Cholo Dj and Throwback Sundays!!!!!
> :run:
> 
> 
> There is going to be some good music on September 16*:boink:


If your not familiar with the show,check it out.*Wicked* 
www.ustream.tvWicked:Recorded on 1/8/2012 recorded on USTREAM. R&B/Soul


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

*PRE REG FORM*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lowrod deuce said:


> Ttt


:wave:TTT


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

uffin:


Ruiz64 said:


> :wave:TTT


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

uffin:*
TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT IMPALAS:rofl:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Listening to the beats on ustream, Throwback Sundays rocking the 805!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/throw-back-sundays-old-school-show


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

SMR64SS said:


> *only if you leave the Raider jokes at home!*:run:


:thumbsup: X65:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> Listening to the beats on ustream, Throwback Sundays rocking the 805!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/throw-back-sundays-old-school-show


Get down like James Brown.:rimshot:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

O.G. 65 Impala SS said:


> :thumbsup: X65:thumbsup:


Hope New Friends can come out.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds like a road trip.........


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> Sounds like a road trip.........


Hey whats up Ralph:wave:
It sounds like we are going to have a great turnout, it would be awesome if the "Simple Six" could make it:worship:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ will be in the casa for this one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ will be in the casa for this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> View attachment 441884


:naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is going to be the place to be on the 16th because of everything that we'll have going on.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is going to be the place to be on the 16th because of everything that we'll have going on.


 What up Mike:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest for the kids jumping off and a cash prize for adults. Get ready SM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thought I was on the flyer though...:dunno:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

*Unless Im seeeing things bro, You are on there!:dunno:*


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

*Unless Im seeeing things bro, You are on there!:dunno:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> *Unless Im seeeing things bro, You are on there!:dunno:*


I'm old brother, didn't see it. MY BAD HOMIE :banghead:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm old brother, didn't see it. MY BAD HOMIE :banghead:


Its all good bro it happens to all of us:ugh:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

TTT FOR IMPALAS CAR SHOW HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunday's show was cool,:thumbsup: then the fights :rant:ruined it all:facepalm: Hope gente can keep it cool for up coming shows.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, what a shame.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

*Bump For IMPALASSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> Sunday's show was cool,:thumbsup: then the fights :rant:ruined it all:facepalm: Hope gente can keep it cool for up coming shows.


I tell you what our show is only a stones throw away from the PD station, so if somebody gets out of line they will be glad to take you :twak:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:roflmao::werd:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

*New Crowd Show*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

What Up Larry! Hows It Going?


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

*IMPALASSSSSSSSSSSSS TTT
*


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

wut up impala's fam.Just wanted to say we had a good time last nite at Camacho's wedding congrats homie....:thumbsup: damm there was alot of ppl mariachi and banda we all threw a lot of chancla.....:rofl:


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

looks like you last nite...:roflmao:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

tilted65 said:


> wut up impala's fam.Just wanted to say we had a good time last nite at Camacho's wedding congrats homie....:thumbsup: damm there was alot of ppl mariachi and banda we all threw a lot of chancla.....:rofl:


*We had a great time, I dont think I have ever seen that many people at wedding before!:wow:
Lets hope Camacho can bring that crowd of family and friends to our car show!!*:run:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

*IMPALAS TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrod deuce said:


>



MUSIC BY THE CHOLO DJ!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> MUSIC BY THE CHOLO DJ!!!!!



:yes:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

santa maria :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> View attachment 433715
> :rimshot:Throwback Sunday's will be in the house spinin the funk as well as flashbacks from back in the day. They will also have a booth and be selling all they're Tbs gear as well as Wicked's mix Cd's. :thumbsup:


YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME ~REAL TURNTABLE DJ'S~ THERE IN THE MIX (THROWBACK SUNDAYS CREW) ITS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW WITH TBS THERE!!! "NO FAKING THE FUNK" AHHH YEAAAA


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME ~REAL TURNTABLE DJ'S~ THERE IN THE MIX (THROWBACK SUNDAYS CREW) ITS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW WITH TBS THERE!!! "NO FAKING THE FUNK" AHHH YEAAAA


Your part of that crew too Fresh Frank.:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> Your part of that crew too Fresh Frank.:thumbsup:


YEA, I WON'T BE AT THE SHOW, ALWAYS DJ N.C. SHOW EVERY YEAR...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME ~REAL TURNTABLE DJ'S~ THERE IN THE MIX (THROWBACK SUNDAYS CREW) ITS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW WITH TBS THERE!!! "NO FAKING THE FUNK" AHHH YEAAAA


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cd's, vinyl, or live bands, it's all good.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Getting there almost ready.hno: Gonna be a good one. What up Mike:h5:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

TTT Impalas O*C is planning on being there to help out


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

dlo1975 said:


> TTT Impalas O*C is planning on being there to help out


What up O.C.:wave:Glad you guy's are coming down.:naughty:


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME ~REAL TURNTABLE DJ'S~ THERE IN THE MIX (THROWBACK SUNDAYS CREW) ITS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW WITH TBS THERE!!! "NO FAKING THE FUNK" AHHH YEAAAA


 TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

dlo1975 said:


> TTT Impalas O*C is planning on being there to help out


DON'T PLAN ON BEING HERE, JUST COME ESE!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming Santa Maria.........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :420:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen, it's gonna happen..................so don't try to stop it.


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Q VO SANTA MARIA CHPT :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in the house!!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

MR.1961 said:


> Q VO SANTA MARIA CHPT :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Whats up Hondo:wave: 
You guys coming down in september?


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj in the house!!!!


Whats up Cholo Dj you were tearing it up with all the old school jams at the Oldies show in SF:run:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

E-Dizzle said:


> Whats up Hondo:wave:
> You guys coming down in september?


Havent decided but keeping date open with work .... MUCHO PROPS ON MAKEING THAT SHOW HAPPEN CARNALES


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:Tuned Up And Ready 2 Go,:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT for the Homies :thumbsup: Stockton will be bringing some rides!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to town...


----------



## THEE805RAIDER (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like this is going to be a good car show....plus, I can get me one of those THROWBACK SUNDAYS shirts w/o shipping fees....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: TTT..!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

:yes::yes::thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Impalas.."...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


7:46 is where this video get good!!:naughty:


----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

I'll be their bringing my 57 rag from San Diego need info for regi. Fee let me no 6192739421


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers.....


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

torres1959 said:


> I'll be their bringing my 57 rag from San Diego need info for regi. Fee let me no 6192739421


Returned your call homie, anymore questions feel free to call back. Would love to have The Crowd SD reppin. Thanks Steve


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pre reg's are getting one of these.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't forget gente, mark your calendars for the 16th of September, 9 days from now, Impalas will be invading downtown with a good show and some firme rides from all over Cali. So you don't want to miss this one, it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen....


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

IMPALAS O*C WILL BE HEADING UP THERE FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IMPALAS O*C WILL BE HEADING UP THERE FOR THIS SHOW


Whr u takeing ur car Jr or rolling thrgh


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

IMPALAS T.T.T


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine Will Be Heading Down For This Show....TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine Will Be Heading Down For This Show....TTT


C u there...


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine Will Be Heading Down For This Show....TTT


:h5:Good lookin out bruthas


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

2 days out ...going to be a fun event


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Moonlighters Pres said:


> ttt


What up moonlighters presuffin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> What up moonlighters presuffin:


hno:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Q~VO CARNALES .....FAMILIA ON THE ROAD ROLLING RIGHT ABOUT NOW .. HAVE A SAFE TRIP .. HAVE A 1st ANNUAL FIRME SHOW .... ORALE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got home from Viejitos Oceanside show, it was packed with a lot of nice bombs. heading out to Santa Maria at 4 am to get down with Impalas CC.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:boink:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Just got home from Viejitos Oceanside show, it was packed with a lot of nice bombs. heading out to Santa Maria at 4 am to get down with Impalas CC.


:boink:


----------



## boneman (May 13, 2007)

post pics carnale for us that couldnt make it man i was going to go pero my grandsos bday was yestarday nn u no i couldnt miss that .. but all my wish to to all....impalas to the top....


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow! What a bad ass show today! We had an awesome time today here in Santa Maria. There was so many cars, may have to look for a bigger venue next year. It was really nice to see all the support from all the impala chapters, local clubs and solo riders. Cholo dj and dj icon had the jams flowing all day. Great job Santa Maria Impalas!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

E-Dizzle said:


> Wow! What a bad ass show today! We had an awesome time today here in Santa Maria. There was so many cars, may have to look for a bigger venue next year. It was really nice to see all the support from all the impala chapters, local clubs and solo riders. Cholo dj and dj icon had the jams flowing all day. Great job Santa Maria Impalas!!


Thanks Steve and Impalas S.M. For having me out there.


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW ALOT OF NICE CARS N NICE WEATHER CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YR


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

One Good Ass Show !!!! :thumbsup: Cant Wait Till Next Year !!! -Your Boy Dj Icon !!!


----------



## boneman (May 13, 2007)

pics..........:biggrin:wat up wit the pics brothers.......


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

E-Dizzle said:


> Wow! What a bad ass show today! We had an awesome time today here in Santa Maria. There was so many cars, may have to look for a bigger venue next year. It was really nice to see all the support from all the impala chapters, local clubs and solo riders. Cholo dj and dj icon had the jams flowing all day. Great job Santa Maria Impalas!!


 TTT


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO (Dec 13, 2010)

Good show Impalas, a lot of nice rides, no drama, everybody was cool the way it should be!!! Impalas pencil in that date for your 2nd annual because I'm looking forward to it, uuu knooooo!!!!


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

This was the show to be at Santa Maria:run: 
Despite all the odds Santa Maria Impalas pulled off one hell of a show!!
Tons of nice rides, great music, good food and really really cold and cheap beer:naughty:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

TATTOOBLU67ELKO said:


> Good show Impalas, a lot of nice rides, no drama, everybody was cool the way it should be!!! Impalas pencil in that date for your 2nd annual because I'm looking forward to it, uuu knooooo!!!!


Thanks for the support bro! Save the date will do it again ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some pics from the show, Thanks to Impalas Mag, for coming out.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

moonlighters said:


> This was the show to be at Santa Maria:run:
> Despite all the odds Santa Maria Impalas pulled off one hell of a show!!
> Tons of nice rides, great music, good food and really really cold and cheap beer:naughty:


Thanks JD.... It was a really fun man.... Hope to see your club next year!!!


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IMPALAS O*C WILL BE HEADING UP THERE FOR THIS SHOW


Thanks for coming out my brutha and helping with the show, greatly appreciated. Hope we showed you guys a good time. Much love to Impalas Oc.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

TATTOOBLU67ELKO said:


> Good show Impalas, a lot of nice rides, no drama, everybody was cool the way it should be!!! Impalas pencil in that date for your 2nd annual because I'm looking forward to it, uuu knooooo!!!!


Thanks Brian, glad to here you had a good time, :rimshot:congrats on the wins:h5:. Thanks for showing Impalas some love for our first annual.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pics of the dance contest?


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Any pics of the dance contest?


I'll ask some of the members, your boy Lobo was pedo but he was gettin down. Thanks for comin out and doing your thing bro. People had a good time, you even came up on a couple of gifts:nicoderm:. Next time we bump in to you those drinks better be cold:rofl:.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> I'll ask some of the members, your boy Lobo was pedo but he was gettin down. Thanks for comin out and doing your thing bro. People had a good time, you even came up on a couple of gifts:nicoderm:. Next time we bump in to you those drinks better be cold:rofl:.


My kids had a f$&@?# good time at the jumpers ALL DAY!! Yeah, Lobo was out of it. He thought he won the dance contest. Thanks to Pops from the Modesto Chapter for gettin down like James Brown.


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

JUST STOP BY TO THANK IMPALAS CC FOR ONE HELL OF A SHOW MAD RESPECT FROM ISLANDERS CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PINOY64CHINOIMBACK said:


> JUST STOP BY TO THANK IMPALAS CC FOR ONE HELL OF A SHOW MAD RESPECT FROM ISLANDERS CC


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My kids had a f$&@?# good time at the jumpers ALL DAY!! Yeah, Lobo was out of it. He thought he won the dance contest. Thanks to Pops from the Modesto Chapter for gettin down like James Brown.


Hey Cholo were you the one responsible for bringing lobo with you from down south???hno:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey Mike..... Another thanks from us.... you held it down all day and heard nothing but compliments on your music all day. Thanks for palying a variety!!


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

PINOY64CHINOIMBACK said:


> JUST STOP BY TO THANK IMPALAS CC FOR ONE HELL OF A SHOW MAD RESPECT FROM ISLANDERS CC


:thumbsup:Thanks for coming out and supporting Chino. Hope to see you next year.:nicoderm:


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Any pics of the dance contest?


Someone posted a video on FB of pops getting down.:boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WTF is Facebook? I'm old school. Well, ok I will have to get one soon I promise.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Save the date Gente Impalas cc. Santa Maria, will be doing it again. September 15th 2013. So stay tuned, were already planning for a bigger and better show,** Maybe some $**$**$**$**$*:naughty:*,*:dunno:* Who knows keep it locked!!!!!!!*


----------

